# Very Hyper Vizsla



## alexislovesmilo (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi! This is my first time using this. Anyways I have a question. My vizsla is a year and two months. He has been very hyper his whole life, I used to think he would outgrow it by one years old but he hasn't. And I mean VERY hyper, hyper than most dogs. My best friend has his sister, and they are nothing alike. She is very calm and chill. When they are together they play and get it out of their system but when she is done he still wants to play. I feel like I can never tire him out! I take him to the dog park a lot, and I have a golden retriever that keeps him busy also. I just wanted to know if anyone had a Vizsla like this, or if I'm doing something wrong? Please let me know, Thanks


----------



## alexx21 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello Milo, I also have a vizsla the same age and he is veryyyyy hyper! He likes to constantly play and never stops. I have learned to let him run around the house when he is not outside. Also I got him a gf and it helps to.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome! What's his usual daily schedule?


----------

